# Inline Baler



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a 4570 Hesston baler and want to upgrade to the new 7115. My questions is: how fast MPH wise should I be able to go? I bale all good stands of grass hay and want to double windrow. I would like to go 3 to 3.5 MPH maybe faster. I have a 6420 JD tractor so I have plenty of power. I also use a 425T Rotary Rake. The dealer said I should be able with no problem bale 10 ton an hour. My bales weight 60lbs. That relates to over 300 bales per hour. Please any input out there.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I dont have an inline but i do have a 6430 JD , I pull a BC 5070 newholland and i drive around 4 and have drove 5, putting a bale out every 6 seconds, I pull a kuhns accumilator.
Tons to the hour is going to depend on how thick your hay is basically, I like driving slow if the hay is there , i think it makes a better bale and easier on machinery if the ground is rough. If the hay is thin i drive as fast as i can to keep the machine as full as i can.
THOMAS


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the 4590 Hesston which is the highest capacity small square model, I can easily bale over 300 an hour. I double row everything with a wheel rake which makes a harder feeding row then the rotary rake so I imagine you wont have a problem if you go to the model that equates to the 4590.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks much. The other baler I've been looking at is the BC5070. I was suprised to see that the diffenence in cost isn't much. The 5070 was only 1,000 more than the Hesston 7115 (old 4590). By going slower do you mean in A range or B range. I would like to maintane B 1 and 2 gear. Does your 5070 make good square solid bales? Thank again.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I always bale in B range , Then select 1,2,3, or 4 depending on how thick the hay is. You no, ive always been a deere man but the 5070 you wont be disapointed in , That baler eats some hay, The only thing ive seen is the slip clutch slips alittle easier but that could be a adjustment issue and maybe not a bad idea to slip easy. Makes a great bale , mostly all the same length, put it this way , i had more bale length issues with my 327 jd . You wont regret buying it i think it is a great machine.
THOMAS


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks again Thomas: I started out looking at the 348 and the 5070. Got the best price on the 5070 with bale tensioner, Hyd. pick up lift and Hyd. tounge swing and 1/4 turn with bale extension. I also like the 8 twine ball feature. My mind started to change when the In-liner baler rep came out. I'm just gun shy on how fast I can go with the In-line. I need to make my mind up this week!. Thanks again.

Richard.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

BCFence...
Do you have a thrower on the baler? With a thrower, I have no doubt that you can plug along in B range. Many times we run in A-3 (JD 7400's). The 5070's and the 575's that came before them have much more capacity to eat hay then they do to make consistent bales. They are always tight and square, but the length varies. 2nd and 3rd cut alfalfa B range is the norm, and with a v rake or a double bar rake you will make the most uniform bales. Grrass hay that is yielding well with a rotary rake will make a mess in B-1.

The experts (whoever they are) tell me that the slip clutch should slip a little 'chirp' every plunger throw.

Rodney


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

No thrower rodney, I pull a 15 bale accumilator. You know i could pull it in A range every once in awhile, I cant remember right off hand, The hay will pretty much be your judge on how fast you can go in my opinon, Thick slow down, thin speed up ,but my baler tends to do better with a thicker windrow.
THOMAS


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a 4590 that I pull with a JD 6415. I run in A or in B range. It will make 300 bales an hour without a problem. It really doesn't matter to me how fast the tractor is moving as long as its running the baler at capacity.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

In saying that B1 will make a mess with grass hay, are you stating then to run at a lower or higher speed?


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Blue Duck. I also have a bunching problem at the draw bar and it can be a real mess. It's one of the reasons I started looking at a side pull baler. My 4570 makes the best bales ever but A1 and 2 using my 6420 is as fast as I can go. Not that the baler won't handle it but my 425 Fella rotary rake fluffs real high and that causes the bunching. So I average about 200 bales every hour. Do you have that bunching problem? Any cures?


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I talked to some owners of the Heston inline and basically they told me the Heston does a good job on 80% of the hay baling. They own a NH for the other 20%. Why not just buy one NH baler? The Heston dealer obviously has lots of complaints about the clogging of hay under the tractor. They suggested tying a heavy plastic tarp under the tractor so it will not catch on the hay. I love my NH 575 and I only need 1 baler. Around here the horse people that buy hay don't really like the looks of a Heston hay bale and the way it feeds. I don't know about the flaking off to feed but the bale looks strange.


----------



## CATTLEMAN (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a NH 644 round baler and a C-IH 8545 that I use a piece of shiny conveyor belting (30" wide) , mounted from behind the oil pan on the tractor, all the way under the hitch and back to the baler pickup. I just don't have any plugging problems. Plastic sheeting works well also; if you can find a source that you can get a long piece from. Either way, you need something stiff and slick enough that the hay/straw will flow.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks so much Cattleman: I wish my Hesston dealer would have suggested that. It's like a big surprise to them that it's happening. I have decided to go with the BC5070 New Holland. But that advise would have saved time, fuel cost and wear and tear on equipment. After seeing the BC5070 and all the great writeups and how well built this machine is, the choice was easy. Thanks to everyone for there input. Very Helpful. 
Richard.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Richard i dont think you will regret it, Im pretty happy with mine. I dont have hydraulic swing but im putting it on this winter.
THOMAS


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

nwfarmer said:


> I talked to some owners of the Heston inline and basically they told me the Heston does a good job on 80% of the hay baling. They own a NH for the other 20%. Why not just buy one NH baler? The Heston dealer obviously has lots of complaints about the clogging of hay under the tractor. They suggested tying a heavy plastic tarp under the tractor so it will not catch on the hay. I love my NH 575 and I only need 1 baler. Around here the horse people that buy hay don't really like the looks of a Heston hay bale and the way it feeds. I don't know about the flaking off to feed but the bale looks strange.


I have owned a couple side pulls then tried an in-line that had more bales run thru it than my side pulls combined and have been a fan ever since. I sometimes run two 14 or 16 foot windrows together. The key is to use the full width of the pickup head ( its wider for a reason). Going high and narrow I can see where a person could have problems but you can with a round baler too and up to this point in my life I haven't seen a side pull round baler. As far as horse people not caring for the looks in your area I can assure you that horse people in SD,IA,MN,TX,FL,GA, and TN have no such thoughts. I think the in-lines are different enough in looks and design that some people are suspicious of them.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it has a lot to do with area. Fussy horse hay people. They claim it doesn't flake off like a NH bale. Never fed it so I don't know. I have hydraulic swing on my NH575, also hydraulic tine pickup. One less trip out of the tractor. I bale pretty steady at 2 MPH to get good bales.


----------



## CATTLEMAN (Jun 19, 2009)

River Rat, I agree with you about the guys being suspicious of how an in-line looks. I bought my C-IH 8545 at a large consignment sale (knew the baler info ahead of the sale); and got it bought for $5800, which was quite a bit less than what I thought I would have to pay. It is a very clean baler, and the only reason I don't think it sold for more was that a lot of guys hadn't even seen an inline.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I think most people either love or hate the inline balers. I learned real quick to make wide windrows like river rat said. Most of the time I rake two windrows together but if the windrows are to big I just bale single windrows and drive faster. I still make about the same amount of bales per hour and I rarely have any problems. With your rake the BC5070 might be the better choice for you I have never used a rotary rake.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

When I said it would make a mess in grass hay, I was thinking about consistent bale length. Too many times the balers are driving too fast, and the bales vary in length. it's a big deal for me on the balewagon, and then when I have to stack the bales on trucks. that's what I meant. The bales will still have a good shape, just the length will vary, I think you'll be able to drive a bit faster then you do now, but not as fast as the baler will eat the hay.

Rodney


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the in-line design, which I believe is more than 30yrs old is the last major effort by any manufacturer to improve or redesign small square balers. For the time I think Hesston hit a home run. Since then they all have made minor changes like wider pickups hyd. tension etc. I think the side pull theory came from the 1940s-60s when most farmers used small narrow front tractors to bale with. I guess there are not enough new small baler sales for manufacturers to devote any resourses for innovative new designs. Wouldn't it be nice to have a baler built with preservitive in mind to where it gets a precise and UNIFORM application of preservitive throughout the injested hay for reliable results using a minimum ammount of product rather than hosing the top down quick with more than it needs and then hope it finds its way through the bale where it needs it?


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Well this sure is a interesting discussion. I have ran in-lines since 1994 and have never had anyone comment on the looks of the bale or flaking. Also, what do you guys do with your round balers stradling the windrow? I have seen a few guys in my area with round balers do the strap of rubber mating or plastic under their tractros for use with a round baler like others mentioned but I never have had to with my balers. For one thing my drawbar on my White 2-105 is goose-necked upward, but on my Massey 1105 it is not. And also, I always shim the toungue of the baler up using washers between the drawbar and baler tongue, this allows the pick-up throat to open up more by being lowered more distance. But I dont think any of that has anything to do with clogging up under the tractor. I rake with a Gehl bi-fold wheel rake, almost always doubled rows.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I personally like the idea of an inline baler. I think the bales they make are nicer. I have handled maybe 10 bales, so I have nearly no experience with them. I have heard that they do plug easier than the NH, and that the NH is more rugged, easier to use. That's what matters to me..... Heck some of the guys that drive nearly never look back! I had one guy break a knotter and only found out the problem when he turned around and saw the open bales! Good help is nearly impossible to find, and any help at all is pretty hard to find. The balers here have to nearly run themselves, cause we employ steering wheel holders.

As for the stuff hanging up under that tractor - I think about 80% of that is on the drawbar pin. I have seen more big balers without 'stuff' hanging under the tractor than I have seen of little hesstons period. Maybe some guys are using tractors that are low to the ground, but most tractors will have 20 inches of clearance under them, and some will have more. How many rolls do you guys make that are more than 20 inches tall?

Rodney


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Good point about the drawbar pin. On the inlines you use a bolt that should be placed through the drawbar from underneath, and bolted with a castle nut on top, so I wonder if some people are hooking these balers up wrong?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Never ran an inline small square, but have baled a bunch with a round and big square. Very little trouble with windrows hanging up under tractors. but both tractors have 18.4-42 rear rubber with plenty of ground clearance. Did use a mat under the 806 IH when I round baled with it, no ground clearance with 18.4-34's. The only time I have trouble now is when some moron doodles up a windrow with a rake. Personally, on the round baler I prefer windrows 20 inches tall and 5 feet wide raked with a wheel rake. I tell my clients the perfect windrow is as I have described with a slot in the middle wide enough for the drawbar pin. Makes for a fun day of baling.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks BC again. When we started this forum I was undecided but just Friday I bought a new BC5070 from the Local NH Dealer. I was very happy with the way they worked with me and gave me an excellent trade in and difference figure. They deliver it Tues. the 24th of this month. I took your advise and "just go ahead and buy it you won't regret it". My Dad always said if your going to listen to someone listen to someone who's been there and done that. I know I'll get the manual and my dealer will work with me this next hay season, but I have a question for you. Since I've never seen a quage for setting the length of bale like the 5070 has, and I bale 60 lb 65 lb 38 to 39" long bales. Where do I start on the guage bolt 1/2 way or?. Thanks again, Richatd


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad i could help, First thing you need to do when you get it is to clean the paint out of the grooves on both of those pieces that sets your bale length. I will measure mine tomorrow and post back for you.
THANKS THOMAS


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm guessing (never measured the threads) but I would guess that you'll have about an inch of threaded material sticking down out of the nut that's under there. If you move it to half way you'll be making midget bales. They should be set fairly close right off the line, but if not, then the inch of thread will get you close enough to fine tune it.

Rodney


----------

